# Newbie: How did you guys get over the mental fear?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

charmiander said:


> So I'm a newbie at snowboarding (just finished my 3rd trip), and I've been lurking in this part of the forum in hopes of learning more about snowboarding so that I can hopefully improve faster in future trips.
> 
> I was watching SnoWolf's YouTube videos, and he mentioned in his chairlift video, most getting-off-the-lift problems is due to mental fear. How did you guys get over this fear? I've been eating it off the lifts all last weekend at Mt. Rose near Reno and it was quite frustrating..... Although getting off the lifts in Big Bear was quite easy, but that's besides the point.. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Stop thinking you have a bad sense of balance?

But seriously, thinking that isn't going to help.

Practice skating one footed when getting around, not just off lifts. Play with changing edges, initiating solidly with that strapped in front foot.

Get a stomp pad or some sort of grip for the loose back foot.

Just chill when you get off the lift, visualize goin straight down and coming to a stop on one of your edges. Don't try to edge too hard as soon as you get off, you'll nail someone.

Weight on that front foot!


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

I can skate and initiate turns fine with only one foot strapped in on the bunny slopes, but that's probably because I can ease myself into it, whereas I guess I feel that the chairlifts go by ridiculously fast... =/ 

When people say "weight on that front foot," does it simply just mean to keep your weight at the center of the board since most people end up leaning way back?? I put too much weight and I somehow end up falling forward.. =/


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

charmiander said:


> So I'm a newbie at snowboarding (just finished my 3rd trip), and I've been lurking in this part of the forum in hopes of learning more about snowboarding so that I can hopefully improve faster in future trips.
> 
> I think a lot of it had to do with going straight off the chair from a sitting position. I hold the chair, I stand up and look straight ahead, but I have a pretty bad sense of balance so by the time my board leaves the flat (and too short....) platform, I'm already wobbling around and leaning too far forward or too far back. I get that it takes practice and eventually, I'll find my balance easy-peasy, but even when I DO find my balance in time, I'm scared silly of going "too fast" straight down the slope so I eventually end up leaning backwards and crashing anyway.
> 
> My question is, how did you guys overcome this fear of going too fast when getting off the lifts? Other than manning up and going straight into it... Lol... I really don't want to blow out my knees, I'm too accident-prone.


You should really only be standing up on the "downhill" portion, there is not much you can do at the earlier flat portion where the chairlift is still pushing you. Just scoot around so only your back leg is still on the chair, make sure your board is actually pointing straight down the fall-line, gently push off with your arms once you reach the beginning of the downhill portion and just relax... there are very few chairs in Tahoe that have really steep runouts (which you shouldn't be doing anyway on your third day).

When people say weight your front foot, the mean keep your back foot "unweighted" so you could lift it up off your stomp pad if you wanted to.

What resorts are you learning at?


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it was Snowolf in his chairlift video who gave the tip about imagining that you are grabbing a 6" rope at the nose of your board when you unload from the chair. That keeps your knees bent, weight on the front foot, and your shoulders not counter-rotated.

Some unload ramps are built steeper than others, for whatever reason, and it varies by resort. In Tahoe, I've found that Northstar has the easiest ramps to unload.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have found the 60 -40 split works well for me when unloading granted I have been doing it for some time now. What I mean by that is what has been said more weight on your front foot less on the back. I would not really worry about it to much everyone falls. My wife is in her second year of boarding and still tries to take me out when we get off the lift, almost made the rule cant ride on the lift with me. I would stop worrying so much about it cause that is like 1% of the time and going down the hill is the other 99%. Everything comes with time, most people dont master the lift for a while. To really help with the fear of unloading do everything with one foot out just go down all greens with one foot out. Also everything looks scary cause you need to get to muscle memory first and that takes up to or over 1000 times of doing it.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

here's what I do when I get off. 

1) relax
2) wait a second longer, and let the other people sitting with you get off, so that you won't feel crowded. 
3) place your board in line, get your back foot in line on your stomp, 
4) wait for that tipping point, where you get up, and then let the chair gently push you out. 
5) relax
6) slide down, and if you don't feel comfortable cruising, gently start braking with your free foot. 
7) relax.

fast forward to the 1:52 mark, and see how I do it.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of my friends still have problems getting off. I find instead of using the stomp pad I prefer to hang my foot slightly off the edge of my board so I can dig it into the snow to stop or turn. If I want to make a right I hang my toe slightly off, left I hang my heel slightly off. Though some use their hand on the lift to push off, I prefer to just stand up evenly, and just let the seat of the lift push against my rear leg.


Edit: Don't panic about going too fast on the downhill, just ride it out, then gain control when you are on the flatter surface. And stop psyching yourself out on the way to unload, picture yourself getting off the lift smoothly, ask the people on the lift which way they want to go off too if it worries you.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Dont be embarrassed by it. Just relax and be comfortable. I still fall occasionally, i don't care.


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the tips and suggestions, everybody!

@lonerider: Would it be wrong to stand up on the flat part and keep the back-hand lightly touching against the seat so that the board and I would be pushed off..? 'Cause that was what I was trying to get at, standing up soon-ish once my board hits the platform, but then the platforms at Mt. Rose are quite short anyway so I can never seem to find my balance before going down the ramp.. =/ And so far, I've been learning at Mt. Rose in Reno. I've been to Big Bear in SoCal once, and their unloading areas were a lot nicer for me. xD


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

it would help to get a stop pad for your back foot 

when you are about to get off the lift relax and dont think about it to much if you fall while getting off the lift, it happens you are still learning.

practice boarding with one food out of the binding so you get used to the feeling 

practice makes perfect


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

charmiander said:


> Thanks so much for all the tips and suggestions, everybody!
> 
> @lonerider: Would it be wrong to stand up on the flat part and keep the back-hand lightly touching against the seat so that the board and I would be pushed off..? 'Cause that was what I was trying to get at, standing up soon-ish once my board hits the platform, but then the platforms at Mt. Rose are quite short anyway so I can never seem to find my balance before going down the ramp.. =/ And so far, I've been learning at Mt. Rose in Reno. I've been to Big Bear in SoCal once, and their unloading areas were a lot nicer for me. xD


Imagine pushing a computer chair across the room by the seat back with only one hand... not so easy to keep it going in a straight line and keep it from spinning around, right?

That's what is happening to you if you try to use your backhand to let the chair push you across the flat section at the top of the lift - you will have a tendency to push off-angle and get twisted around and off-balance over time.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

OFF TOPIC: For that starting shot, what was the POV/Camera Setup. I just ordered a Hero 2 Outdoor Addition from THRYLL and I REALLY like that shot. Could you take a pic of the setup or something please?! Thanks!


NOWW: Back on topic. 
I found putting more weight on the FRONT binding helps with strait balance. I usually do that, then at the bottom use my heel to slow and skate over to sit and strap in. Mental fear is just about practice and getting used to the situation.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

man up, but could be difficult without testes.


----------



## Jaa (Oct 31, 2011)

charmiander said:


> ... I really don't want to blow out my knees, I'm too accident-prone.


I wear these under my snowpants: http://www.amazon.com/Mizuno-Volleyball-Kneepad-Black-Size/dp/B000KENA9Y/

They take the sting off of falling on my knees, and were key in helping me get over any mental fear of landing on my knees.

$12 well spent.

btw...put a stomp pad just medial to your rear binding and keep your weight on your lead foot too!


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

xDOTY said:


> OFF TOPIC: For that starting shot, what was the POV/Camera Setup. I just ordered a Hero 2 Outdoor Addition from THRYLL and I REALLY like that shot. Could you take a pic of the setup or something please?! Thanks!


it was just a regular rounded 3m sticky mount on top of my helmet, I was looking down on my board for a few seconds there. :thumbsup: have fun filming, its addicting.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

haha ok. Thanks!


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

I have one of those Dakine stomp pads that are ridiculously spiky, but if you're still sitting on your back butt cheek with your board tip facing forward (and up), your back leg wouldn't really line up with the stomp pad.. Which means that essentially, getting off the lift generally involves standing up with the foot on the stomp pad while being pushed by the chair on the back leg...?? And this all happens simultaneously, yes? O.O!

@Jaa - I have the exact same pair of knee pads!!


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

You ride the lift with anyone you know? Whenever I ride with someone who's new Ill let them grab onto my extended arm off the chairlift builds their confidence.

Best advice I got was simple. Lean forward. Seemed to work for me. Weight over the front foot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at the horizon...way off in the distance as if merely gazing at the lovely mtns...to help you stand taller with back straight and knees slightly bent, be more relaxed, you might even try putting your rear foot right up behind your back binding. Thinking about being in a netural position and bouncing on your knees...find a flat spot, stand on the board with front foot strapped in and kind of loosely bounce in your knees in a relaxed manner...that's the feeling you want when going down the ramp. Then go straight down the ramp, burn off some speed then slightly weight (it doesn't take much weighting) an edge to turn.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

charmiander said:


> getting off the lift generally involves standing up with the foot on the stomp pad while being pushed by the chair on the back leg...??


Yes. Put your back foot on the stomp pad and wait until you get to the angled offload portion of the ramp. Stand up and let the chair finish pushing you forward. I let the chair shove my thigh.

Perhaps try looking/focusing on where you want to end up (i.e., the spot where you eventually want to stop) rather than looking directly down at your board and feet on the ramp.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Now I'm sure many will disagree with me but the secret to my success... alcohol.

Snowboarding is about being fluid in your movements. Over thinking anything will lead to your doom. A small (it gets heavier and heavier every day on the mountain) alcoholic beverage will help in that fluid motion.

Are you underage? If so, never mind, lol.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Falling off the chair lift was the hardest part of snowboarding for me. And I was used to lifts from skiing. I heard it all and I thought too much and I was terrified. Finally my husband told me to just remember 2 things. Straighten out my board. Reach for the front of my board. (with my front hand of course.) No thinking. No math. I always wear knee pads cause they're warm too when your on the snow.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

like snowolf mentioned stand up just before the slope part of the ramp and look straight and use you back hand to push of the chair,bend your knees and slightly lean towards the nose of the board with your front leg.I have a stomp pad too but what i do is when i'm about to sit down i brush the snow off as much as i can so i'll have a clear spot to step on.additionally right before i get up i place my back foot just in front of my back binding.kindda sliding back until i feel the side of my binding then i know i'm good to go.hope that helps.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

charmiander said:


> @lonerider: Would it be wrong to stand up on the flat part and keep the back-hand lightly touching against the seat so that the board and I would be pushed off..?


That's exactly what I do and I've only fallen maybe twice when unloading from the lift in my 2 seasons riding.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

charmiander said:


> So I'm a newbie at snowboarding (just finished my 3rd trip), and I've been lurking in this part of the forum in hopes of learning more about snowboarding so that I can hopefully improve faster in future trips.
> 
> I was watching SnoWolf's YouTube videos, and he mentioned in his chairlift video, most getting-off-the-lift problems is due to mental fear. How did you guys get over this fear? I've been eating it off the lifts all last weekend at Mt. Rose near Reno and it was quite frustrating..... Although getting off the lifts in Big Bear was quite easy, but that's besides the point.. :dunno:
> 
> ...


My advice is to get off the chair and give yourself a wee bit of a push with ur hand while stabilizing urself. The chair always put me off balance when I waited for it to hit me and start my momentum.. I want to be in control. To paint a clear picture, I attack the dismount like I'm throwing my weight forward to skate down into a half pipe. Being all aloof never worked for getting off the chairlift for me. 

Second, when ur preparing to slide, pretend that your boot is locked into the binding. One thing that helped me was to use my loose boot to press down and put pressure on the back binding. This gives you more control since your legs are now vice gripped to your board and pressing firmly down on the board with your rear foot helps with stability. 
Look ahead - not down at your feet (if you are). 

For practice find a super gentle slope at the bottom of the chairlift before you go up. Practice using the above techniques. It doesn't take long before you're carving and stopping without your boot locked in. Also, be careful not to panic once u pick up a bit of speed, leading to extreme movements and throwing you off balance. Just go straight forward and don't worry about the speed. 

Oh-yeah, bend your knees like you're riding down the slope already. I also tend to lean a bit farther to the back of the board when I'm not locked in. Found that worked better for controlling my speed and balance. 

Eventually, I'd suspect you'll get pissed about biffing it all the time and on one of your dismounts you'll put the pedal to the metal and be all good. Do you believe that of all the other snowboarders riding the mtn, you're the only one that can't do it?


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, everybody! Man, looks like various techniques work well for certain people, and others not so much, haha.. I shall try it all next week when I go! 



Snownad said:


> Whenever I ride with someone who's new Ill let them grab onto my extended arm off the chairlift builds their confidence.


My boyfriend and another nice random stranger let me grab them (each at different instances) - sadly, I took them down with me... 



Peaceryder said:


> Eventually, I'd suspect you'll get pissed about biffing it all the time and on one of your dismounts you'll put the pedal to the metal and be all good. Do you believe that of all the other snowboarders riding the mtn, you're the only one that can't do it?


Hahah, I got pissed towards the end - I just ended up eating it more badly than the other times.  I guess I'm just being more upset about the whole lift stuff 'cause my boyfriend and I pretty much have equal time on the slopes for snowboarding, but he just picked up everything super crazy fast.... Lol... :cheeky4:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Already been a heap of good answers here, but remember the worst has already happened to you multiple times, you have fallen while getting off the lift! And you are fine. Nothing to be scared of. The worst thing that ever happened to me getting off the lift was banging the back of my leg on my highback. Ever since then I put my highback down before unloading.

Another trick I do is let the other people get off first. You usually have a few seconds to get off, so wait those couple of seconds and let the others go, then you have a free ride off with noone beside you.

Lastly my boyfriend who is less experienced likes to sit on the outside of the chair so he can just ride off to the side immediately, this is usually easier than trying to go straight.

Don't worry about not learning as fast as your b/f, they have the "stupid hormone" called testosterone propelling them. You are less likely to end up with a broken something or other


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> Don't worry about not learning as fast as your b/f, they have the "stupid hormone" called testosterone propelling them. You are less likely to end up with a broken something or other


^^^ That is definitely true


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Yes. Put your back foot on the stomp pad and wait until you get to the angled offload portion of the ramp. Stand up and let the chair finish pushing you forward. I let the chair shove my thigh.
> 
> Perhaps try looking/focusing on where you want to end up (i.e., the spot where you eventually want to stop) rather than looking directly down at your board and feet on the ramp.




This is how I got used to getting off lifts. I even held on to the chair while balancing myself until it gave me the final push. 

Added benefit: others will normally just jump out, so you're left behind everyone else. A bonus if you might fall or turn the wrong way since the field is now clear.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

For sure. If you don't let go at the right time, it's even worse. You either get knocked on the back of head by the chair or get dragged to the side. Not good. Use the chair to stablize, but don't hang on too it too much.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Just a word of caution about hanging onto the chair when exiting. I very often see people do this and then when they get tensed up from anxiety they clench and can't let go. I have seen people who look good to go get pulled down because the don't let go. I do not let my students do this. Instead I instruct them to place Their back hand palm down on the seat and steady themselves that way and push away from the chair.


I do this as well, but i push off with a good amount of force so I can gtfo before others fall. Lots of good advice here, so not too much I can add. One thing i do notice though, lots of people get off the lift and stand really tall, locking or nearly locking their knees. Makes balancing tricky, and recovery harder.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Just a word of caution about hanging onto the chair when exiting. I very often see people do this and then when they get tensed up from anxiety they clench and can't let go. I have seen people who look good to go get pulled down because the don't let go. I do not let my students do this. Instead I instruct them to place Their back hand palm down on the seat and steady themselves that way and push away from the chair.


Hi, I'm a Newb snowboarding myself and although my boarding on the slope was improving rapidly, my dismounts from the lifts were "Ugly" and Chaotic! So much so that I felt compelled to make a point of warning anyone who got on a chair with me so I wouldn't take them down with me! 

So I Feel for you! Snowolf's advice about "palm on the seat & pushing off" is how I was doing it. It is certainly better then "Gripping" the lift. But even so I was crashing after getting clear of the run out! Getting a good stomp pad, seems to have helped immensely this season. My back foots not slidin' off and dumping me now!

As I said, I'm a real NewB 2, I would say don't sweat it too much. Practice will bring a little confidence and it will get easier! 

For me, *My* biggest mental roadblock seems to be, after getting two bad crashes early in my first few times out. Both resulting in *really* painful "Hip Pointer" injuries,.. I have trouble laying the board flat and just "Flying" down the slope! Especially on the Hard Icy Crap I've experienced so far!

As soon as I start really picking up speed, I get a bit freaked and dump it with a turn or skid! I'm workin' on it, and it's getting less scary, but the "block" is still there! I'm sure that with an entire season to work on it this year, (...that and a little "Good" snow) I'll b able to get past it!

Hang in there and keep practicing ! 

Chomps


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks everybody for all of your inputs!! They're greatly appreciated. 

Merry Christmas to you guys as well!! ^__^



Jenzo said:


> Don't worry about not learning as fast as your b/f, they have the "stupid hormone" called testosterone propelling them. You are less likely to end up with a broken something or other


 Hahaha will do will do, it's hard though when I'm practically the only girl with a bunch of guys. *rolls eyes*



Snowolf said:


> I don't know if you have looked at any of my tutorial videos. This segment of a first time lesson covers the chairlift.


Your video was quite helpful! The part where you had glossed over the "mental fear" part was what had prompted this thread, actually. :laugh:




chomps1211 said:


> As soon as I start really picking up speed, I get a bit freaked and dump it with a turn or skid! I'm workin' on it, and it's getting less scary, but the "block" is still there! I'm sure that with an entire season to work on it this year, (...that and a little "Good" snow) I'll b able to get past it!


 That's the exact same fear I have too! I get soooo scared about going so fast 'cause the unloading ramp is sooo freakin' steep - my cousin says it's mostly due to the lack of snow fall this year, but still... >.<!


----------



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

It funny for me, the first time i boarded i instantly got used to the lifts which i was happy about because i was too busy falling all over the rest of the mountain haha. It does seem thou i always get that other boarder or skier who doesnt know how to keep to their side and we all fall, but who really cares lol just dont be the ones who get stuck hanging from the lift lol


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Don't worry about not learning as fast as your b/f, they have the "stupid hormone" called testosterone propelling them. You are less likely to end up with a broken something or other


hey now! i take pride in the dumbass hormone. it allows me to almost totally block off all sense of consequence and charge stuff my more "sane" friends would think twice about doing.

snowboarding like all other action sports is all about commitment. if im staring down a feature or a sketchy hit, i visualize my self doing it, and i may sit there for a little bit just visioning what i want it too look like and going through the motions in my head. once i have imagined what i want to do enough so i feel content, i stand up. once i stand up and get moving in my head it is go time, and i just push out any second thoughts or thoughts about all of the ways i can get hurt out of my head. i replace those thoughts with focused concentration on what i am doing and making sure i hit it like i planned and to the best of my abilities.




charmiander said:


> That's the exact same fear I have too! I get soooo scared about going so fast 'cause the unloading ramp is sooo freakin' steep - my cousin says it's mostly due to the lack of snow fall this year, but still... >.<!


thats the kind if stuff you just need to remove from your head and just stop thinking. the chair lift is NOT going fast and the ramp is NOT steep.


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm still a beginner as well and it took me a good 4-5 days of using lifts to get used to getting off of them without falling as well. Pretty much everyone's advice here is spot on. Make sure your board is pointing straight down the ramp before you get to it, make sure board is flat onto the landing area before you get up off the chair, then stand up and make sure your body is over your board as you hit the down slope of the ramp. Shift weight to your front foot and just ride it down, steering or stopping as needed. 

I was also at Mt Rose last weekend and thought the ramps on the green runs were a bit longer than at other resorts I've been to so you pick up a bit of speed. Thankfully, there was plenty of space to just keep riding your board until you slow a bit and can take your foot off the stomp pad.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

charmiander said:


> Thanks so much for all the tips and suggestions, everybody!
> 
> @lonerider: Would it be wrong to stand up on the flat part and keep the back-hand lightly touching against the seat so that the board and I would be pushed off..? 'Cause that was what I was trying to get at, standing up soon-ish once my board hits the platform, but then the platforms at Mt. Rose are quite short anyway so I can never seem to find my balance before going down the ramp.. =/ And so far, I've been learning at Mt. Rose in Reno. I've been to Big Bear in SoCal once, and their unloading areas were a lot nicer for me. xD


That is exactly how I dismount!

I thought I'd post this vid so you can see exactly how *I* push off! I'm new to the sport, Just Started last week of Jan. 2011 and _"I Swear To God"!_! Just this past March,.. I was still getting off the lifts using _ALL FOURS!_ (I was SOO freaked,.. Soo, out of control and unable to steer, balance, or stop. that immediately after putting my board on the flat, I Slid down the run out, bent over and put BOTH my hands flat on the snow dragging them to stop myself!! I Kid You NOT!!!} _(...Now you guy's know why I was *SO* stoked by my Quote- "Inch High Ollie" Un-Quote!!  )_

Keep an eye on the reflection of my board in my goggles,.. you can see that I get it straight before laying it down or standing up. I keep my hand on the seat for balance until I'm sure my back foot is firmly planted on the board, then I stand up & use the lifts momentum and "Push" off the seat to clear it!

Lift Dismount-2.mov - YouTube

I'm 51,.. My dismounts were _more_] than a little embarrassing! They were chaotic & Ugly, even somewhat hazardous to _others_ on the lift with me,.. (I warned each and EVERY one of them before hand!)  


Don't sweat it too much. It'll get better. Try a different hill, different lifts. Shoot, the beginners lift @ Nub's Nob, here in MI. is short, steep as hell, and has a Light pole smack dab in the middle of the run out!! (..At least they padded it!  )


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> I was still getting off the lifts using _ALL FOURS!_


LOL! I can't even picture what that looks like but I'm getting all kinds of funny images!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Charmiander,
> 
> I don`t know if you caught my comment about breathing. Really, seriously try this. I know it sounds kind of new age ( I promise, I am not going to channel the ghost of Elvis....) but there is a real physiological truth behind this, Just before you get ready to stand up and exit the chair, take in a large breath; as much as you can hold. As you release the chair and start to glide down th ramp, let it all out in a big exhale. The reason so many people fall getting off of the lift is simple tensing due to anxiety and they cannot balance with tensed up muscles. A large exhale forces your body to at least momentarily relax. When you relax, your muscles are far more able to move precisely which is needed for balance. Seriously try it it really works....:thumbsup:


Been doing this for years when trying something new in the park. I second this, it really does work.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

the first time I got off the chair my arm hung around the armrest and I got whipped around, chair lift started its way down before the operator noticed...good thing I acted quick and bailed onto a nice and fluffy snow drift...could've been worse. My arm was sore for the next week.

don't think too much about it sounds about right. Just position yourself, stand up, and let the chair nudge you off. And don't lean! Stand straight up. If you fall just get out of the way as quickly as possible. I don't care if you fall off, it's the people who fall, then just sit there while the next chair is unloading that piss me off.

it also it helps to not be shy lol. Sometimes I still find myself using the person to my right to brace myself a little if things look sketchy. I don't grab the person, more like a gentle touch? It's so slight no one has ever even noticed it.

I guess it'd be courtesy to let others on the chair know that you're a newbie too. I've done it myself when I started and on behalf of friends and people usually give a wider berth or even help you off.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

onefutui2e said:


> it also it helps to not be shy lol. Sometimes I still find myself using the person to my right to brace myself a little if things look sketchy. I don't grab the person, more like a gentle touch? It's so slight no one has ever even noticed it.


Sometimes there's some rubbing or bumping involved on exit. I don't think anyone minds as long as you don't take anyone out.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> Now I'm sure many will disagree with me but the secret to my success... alcohol.
> 
> Snowboarding is about being fluid in your movements. Over thinking anything will lead to your doom. A small (it gets heavier and heavier every day on the mountain) alcoholic beverage will help in that fluid motion.
> 
> Are you underage? If so, never mind, lol.



I thoroughly second this... my first year hitting the big slopes in Crested Butte, CO I had a little flask of jager in it just to keep me warm(external pocket to keep it COLD) and it helped out TOOONNNSSS. I was fine on the lifts, and haven't had trouble with that much, but it helped with those HUGE hills. (One was so bad that me and my friend scooted down on our butts because we accidentally ended up on International, a diamond, and weren't any where near ready for that!)

My best advice that I have found worked really well for me was to just relax, SLIGHTLY push off with my back hand, and wait until you're basically running out of room to stop, or you feel ABSOLUTELY ready to slow down. Slowly go toe side and stop where I'm facing back at the lift (so I can make sure I'm out of everyone's way, and I don't get nailed from behind)

Best of luck, and you'll definitely get the hang of it. Just don't make a big deal out of it, all else will follow.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

this girl's lucky she doesn't ride with us. my advice to my buddies when they fall coming off the lift is usually cruel and amuses me.

maybe everyone's being too nice? lolz

push your bf downhill on his heel edge sometime, if your issues are mental, this is only going to help.:cheeky4:

then as you are taking your big new age snowolf-advised breath, take your mind to a happy place like watching someone you love scorpioning down the hill, and just ride off it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Sometimes there's some rubbing or bumping involved on exit. I don't think anyone minds as long as you don't take anyone out.


I'm confused!  I thought you _had to_ "take someone out" _before_ you could get to the "Rubbing & Bumping"!!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


>







Yoda kills it on a slopestyle course.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t know if you caught my comment about breathing. Really, seriously try this. I know it sounds kind of new age ( I promise, I am not going to channel the ghost of Elvis....) but there is a real physiological truth behind this, Just before you get ready to stand up and exit the chair, take in a large breath; as much as you can hold. As you release the chair and start to glide down th ramp, let it all out in a big exhale. The reason so many people fall getting off of the lift is simple tensing due to anxiety and they cannot balance with tensed up muscles. A large exhale forces your body to at least momentarily relax. When you relax, your muscles are far more able to move precisely which is needed for balance. Seriously try it it really works....:thumbsup:


Agreed; breathing is key. 

There is another suggestion I have to add, and at the risk of this being butchered a la adolescent boy humor, I'm going to throw it out there anyway (and hope you guys can stifle any inclination to "fix" the post) :laugh:

The act of swallowing saliva also has a relaxing affect on the body. It especially relaxes the sphincters, and has an affect on the entire autonomic nervous system, as well as motor control. Could be why some people "gulp" before doing something they feel nervous about physically.

I can find some articles to link if anyone is interested.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm confused!  I thought you _had to_ "take someone out" _before_ you could get to the "Rubbing & Bumping"!!


LOL! Nice one.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> LOL! Nice one.


Yup,.. Snowolf set me straight! "Rubbing & Bumping" ...on the Gondola! "_Front_ Side, _Back_ Side, Pumping, Popping & Grinding" on the _Slopes!!_ Got It!!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Yup,.. Snowolf set me straight! "Rubbing & Bumping" ...on the Gondola! "_Front_ Side, _Back_ Side, Pumping, Popping & Grinding" on the _Slopes!!_ Got It!!!


So that's why passes cost so much...


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol thanks for all the support and humor, ahahaha. =P

The "big new age Snowolf-advised breath" really worked this past weekend ahaha, although I'm still falling AFTER getting off the lifts.. I can actually find my balance now and get off correctly, although halfway/almost down the ramp I start psyching myself out again and problems arise again... :laugh:

Random question, but would I need to get my board waxed and edges tuned again after riding in icy conditions...? When there were patches of actual (man-made) snow, I went over a few rocks and pinecones as well. -____-


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> And if you are really kinky, you can pump the tranny.....


SICK!!!!!!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

What really helped me when I was learning to get off the chairlift is just to go straight off the chairlift. Don't worry about turning or stopping or freak out due to speed. Usually, if you just ride off straight, the board will come to a stop eventually (or it will slow down enough that it's no problem to just step off the board with your free foot). If you pick up speed, don't freak out, just stay balanced and ride it out.

I think most unloading falls are caused when people freak out and get unbalanced, and it causes the board to wash out.

If people in front of you are crashing or getting in the way, it's the lifties responsibility to clear that place out ASAP. You can ask them to stop the lift so you don't have to unload through that.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> What really helped me when I was learning to get off the chairlift is just to go straight off the chairlift. Don't worry about turning or stopping or freak out due to speed. Usually, if you just ride off straight, the board will come to a stop eventually (or it will slow down enough that it's no problem to just step off the board with your free foot). If you pick up speed, don't freak out, just stay balanced and ride it out.
> 
> I think most unloading falls are caused when people freak out and get unbalanced, and it causes the board to wash out.
> 
> If people in front of you are crashing or getting in the way, it's the lifties responsibility to clear that place out ASAP. You can ask them to stop the lift so you don't have to unload through that.


good advice. also, i notice people have a tendency to get stiff legged and stand up. i would add the obvious and make sure you stay low and balanced and like cocolulu said "just ride it out". although, the hill i regular at is a complete mess of people at the top of the lift. i actually saw the lifties let a high speed chair swing about an inch over a little kids head who had fallen off. it would have wrecked that kids day.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

not sure if this has been said before, but visualizing gets rid of mental fear. it doesn't seem like it does anything, but once you try it you realize that it helps a lot. remember to add a lot of feeling into the visualization, not just seeing


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

To the OP - I'm still in your boat. This is my second season and I have noticed that all chair lifts are different. Here at Snow Summit there is one chairlift that I have a hate/hate relationship with - Chair 3. It has like no flat area and a real steep exit ramp. I HATE IT! It is a 2 person older lift so it doesn't slow down. You have no time to think and I fall 3/4 of the time on that lift. I am the chairlift operator's worse nightmare and they can't wait until I've had enough and leave that chairlift! lol After about 4 runs I have to go elsewhere because of the stress getting off that lift! Copper Mountain was the 
2nd mountain we went to and I LOVED their chairlift exits. They were all flat and long. We went to Canyons and their new Orange Bubble Express had a midway get off point which was like my Chair 3 that I HATE and of course I fell getting off that. I will say, chairlifts definitely stress me out and is the only negative I have encountered with this new hobby of "snowboarding"! lol


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

In addition to what cocolulu said about going straight and riding it out, if there are any obstacles (people standing around cluelessly at the end of the unloading ramp), look PAST your obstacle, not at them. Your board and body will follow where your eyes/head is pointed. If you look AT the obstacle, you will run into it/them! Believe me, I've learned this from experience.

@firstx1017, in my first or second year of riding, I wiped out on the lift so much that sometimes, the lift operators would recognize me and automatically slow down the lift as my chair was approaching the ramp, lol. Or maybe it was because my kids were on the chair with me. Yeah, that's it, they were slowing down because of my kids


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

To the OP...hundreds of hours on the hill will take care of those fears.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> To the OP...hundreds of hours on the hill will take care of those fears.


What he said... The more your on he mtn, the better and less scared you will be


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Kauila - can I borrow your kids!!! lol I would be nice to get off ALL the time without falling off that chairlift! lol




Kauila said:


> @firstx1017, in my first or second year of riding, I wiped out on the lift so much that sometimes, the lift operators would recognize me and automatically slow down the lift as my chair was approaching the ramp, lol. Or maybe it was because my kids were on the chair with me. Yeah, that's it, they were slowing down because of my kids


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Sugestions*

i work as an instructor and we tell all our students don't try to stand on the flats. we are snow boarders were to lazy we like to procrastinate until the hill comes to us.


----------



## nerickson (Jan 19, 2011)

smoke weed


----------

